# CSR Columbia Taping & Sanding Promo Kit



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

This must be the best kit we have ever put together! Finally a handle that serves more than one function. The Promo Kit contains everything listed below plus the Columbia Carrying Case, Summer Sale $850.00



Columbia 42" Compound Tube (CMT42)

Columbia 3" Standard Flusher with Wheels

Two Way Internal Corner Applicator (ICATW)

Columbia External 90 Corner Applicator (CEXT90)

Columbia Flat Applicator (CFLT)

Columbia 3'- 8' Twist and Lock Handle with Flusher Ball

Columbia 3'- 8' Twist and Lock Handle with Super Sander Adaptor

Wipe Down Knife Adaptor and 7" Blade for Columbia Twist and Lock Handle

Painter Tread adaptor for Columbia Twist and Lock Handle

Columbia Corner Roller (CR)

Columbia Semi Automatic Taper

Super Sander Head


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice kit indeed, Ditch the 3inch flusher, Add a 2.5 and 3.5 Then its a real set up.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Bloody good deal that!!!:thumbsup:
U can keep the taper thing tho!!


----------



## 2Board2Care (Nov 6, 2016)

Love this kit. I already had a full automatic taping setup, and picked this kit up anyways. I needed a new pole for my nail spotter and this has 2 extendable handles that work well. Basically figured with the convenience of the case, it would work well for small jobs/short days, instead of lugging in the pumps and bazooka and such. The wipe down trowel is pretty cheap as the thing is already rusting and I've never even taken it out of the case, and yea I dont plan on using the bucket taper. But all that aisde, the handles, tube and heads are worth it alone imo.


----------

